# SES, TCS, SLIP ALL ON ?



## partkman (Jan 18, 2009)

2000 SE 107k miles
With the help of some folks here I solved my MAF sensor awhile back, It had the lack of power above 3500 rpm problem and the new MAF did the trick.
A few days ago SES came on and was a possible MAF code. I pulled it sprayed with cleaner reset by pulling the battery cable and drove it a bit. When I got home and put it park all 3 lights came on. Any ideas??
TIA


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And you've had tranny problems before...
Did you ever get the transmission fixed?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What does "was a possible MAF code" mean? Was it or wasn't it? My inititial thinkng would be to retrieve the stored codes, but you'll need a compatable scantool to get the ABS/TCS codes. I would also check the charging system.


----------



## partkman (Jan 18, 2009)

What I thought to be a transmission problem due to no power above 3500rpm turned out to be the MAF sensor which was replace and no problem until now. This time there is no problem and the car accelerates fine with no power loss.

The autozone readout said possible Maf, Vacumn leak and something else can't recall right now.

Thanks for the link to the service manuals I'll check it out


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Where do you live?


----------



## partkman (Jan 18, 2009)

Rochester NY


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I was just thinking that depending on where you lived that snow/ice might've gotten up in the wheel sensors and maybe ripped one off or something along those lines and cause those TCS/SLIP lights, as well as the SES...and well, here lately, Rochester NY sounds like a likely place for snow and/or ice.


----------



## partkman (Jan 18, 2009)

the slip and TCS lights went out the next day and yes we get more than our fair share of snow. 
I spray cleaned the MAF and changed the air filter and reset by pulling the battery cable. With the weather I haven't driven it enough to find out if it did the trick (fingers crossed).
Thanks for the reply


----------

